# Hey Folks, What happened to RemoteSMS by Ct-Designs?



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I'm a little at a loss for words, one of the apps I paid for called "RemoteSMS" that worked through USB and Wifi doesn't seem to exist anymore on the Play Store. It was made by Ct-Designs, does anyone know if they still have a site or where I can find an app similar if not better than theirs, I wish I still had the java tool they used to connect via ADB.

Any Suggestions? I'd prefer free apps because at the moment I haven't any money to spare.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

You didn't back the app up? Their domain is for sale, but you can try their official support email:

[email protected]

Otherwise, you may be able to obtain the app from elsewhere if you look for it...


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> You didn't back the app up? Their domain is for sale, but you can try their official support email:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Otherwise, you may be able to obtain the app from elsewhere if you look for it...


Oh, no, I have their app, just not the .jar file to open so I can use it.


----------



## smitty870 (Jun 10, 2011)

Check out airdroid works pretty well

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

smitty870 said:


> Check out airdroid works pretty well
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I'll give it a try, thank you.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

smitty870 said:


> Check out airdroid works pretty well
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Thanks I like this app. I tether and my phone gets hot. So to cool it down I put it in the ac vent and thats when my wife always texts me. Now I dont need to get up every 5 secs to ck texts. I was just wondering if there was an app for this very thing. As I remember moto had a thing you could send and receive texts on your computer. Used it on my Razr2 back in the day.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Thanks I like this app. I tether and my phone gets hot. So to cool it down I put it in the ac vent and thats when my wife always texts me. Now I dont need to get up every 5 secs to ck texts. I was just wondering if there was an app for this very thing. As I remember moto had a thing you could send and receive texts on your computer. Used it on my Razr2 back in the day.


Desksms is probably the best text from your computer app and doesn't require connecting directly to the phone.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

will ck it out


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Desksms is probably the best text from your computer app and doesn't require connecting directly to the phone.


Neither does airdroid, unless that has changed, I used it all the time on my home wifi and even via tether at work.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

osuron07 said:


> Neither does airdroid, unless that has changed, I used it all the time on my home wifi and even via tether at work.


Airdroid requires connecting directly to the phone if I'm not mistaken. By directly, I mean a proximity (wifi, etc.) connection. Desksms will work even if your phone is in another state.


----------



## coggy9 (Jun 9, 2011)

Airdroid has an online interface now, so you don't have to connect directly to your phone.

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

So I tried emailing the company but their email isn't working. Any other ways I could connect my phone to my computer and reply via USB?


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

coggy9 said:


> Airdroid has an online interface now, so you don't have to connect directly to your phone.
> 
> Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


But but but I liked direct connection.


----------

